# Canadian Army Stickers



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Nov 2002)

Hi all,

Some time ago, I posted a poll asking for feedback on some ideas to help support the expense of running this site. The clear winner was to sell Canadian Army items, taking 2/3 of the vote. I haven‘t forgotten about it, and have been pursuing the idea of creating stickers.

The plan is to order 1,000 stickers, 3" round and suitable for outdoor use. (They are *Army* stickers, after all!) Tentative design below:







Any feedback (or even alternate designs) is welcome. I want to stay away from cheesy "course T-shirt" type designs of rabid hedgehogs and "Kill ‘em all" slogans though. You don‘t have to propose an image, just describe your design, and if it sounds right, I can turn it into an image.

In order to deal with economies of scale, I simply can‘t sell the stickers on an individual basis. (Selling 1,000 stickers one at a time would be a time consuming process, and 1,000 stamps to mail is about $500!) So they‘ll be sold in multiples of 50, which works out great for unit or kit shop reps. Selling on a one by one basis would put the cost of the stickers too high.

I‘ve asked around, and been quoted a price of about $1.20 per sticker. My price (including shipping within Canada) is expected to be $1.50 each, or $75 for a lot of 50. I‘d expect that these would sell at units for $2 or so, allowing units to turn a decent profit. (Higher than mine!)

Now before I sink $1,200 of my own money into this, I want to be sure there is enough interest to make it fly. Please reply or send me an e-mail if you think you‘d be interested, and please let me know the rough number you‘d want. This is in no way a commitment from you to buy, just as it‘s not a commitment from me to shell out the start-up costs.   

I also encourage you to bring this up with your unit or kit shop rep, to see if they are interested. If we have enough interest to warrant more than 1,000, the price will obviously drop.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## jhill66 (28 Nov 2002)

Great idea!!!


----------



## Johnson (28 Nov 2002)

sounds cool, I would buy some!


----------



## Harris (29 Nov 2002)

I think it‘s a great idea Mike.  For all of you out there who would like to buy smaller quantities, I will purchase bulk stickers from Mike and sell them in smaller quantities.  Please note however that the cost will be a bit higher due to the extra expense for shipping and materials.  I‘m not going to make a profit, but I‘m not willing to finance shipping either.  Let me know if you‘re interested and tentative numbers.

Cheers

  :sniper:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Nov 2002)

Thanks Todd,

I‘m sure that‘ll draw out some of the smaller buyers. So far, I‘ve had offers for 4 lots, which is good. In order to break even, I need to sell 16 lots, so 12 to go and it‘s a done deal!

I‘ll probably place the order after 10-12 sets have been requested, and hope the rest will sell over time...

Thanks again for your support all!


----------



## Recce41 (8 Dec 2002)

Mike
 Looks good, I think I‘d pick up a few. You sure send a site wide ok when you get some. For us that deploy, cannot get on your web site. I tryed to get on a few times, but the LAN and the SatLink deny you on. But we can get our home E-Mail.
Thanks


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Dec 2002)

Quick update: 1,000 stickers are on order. Many thanks to Periscope Promotions for their work here, I highly recommend them for any military paraphernalia.

Will let you know when they arrive so people can start placing orders.

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Jan 2003)

Folks,

The Canadian Army Stickers have arrived!

Place your orders now, $75 will get you 50 stickers shipped to your door. Perfect for re-selling at your unit or for trading when on tour. Your support will help keep this site running!

For more information, or to place your order, see the following page:

 http://CdnArmy.ca/sticker 

Cheers, and thanks again for your support. It does make a difference!


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Jan 2003)

Mike, I received my order of stickers and they look great. If anyone in the Halifax area wants a few at cost, they can get in touch with me.

Mike

I was in Halifax when I originally posted this, now in Kingston.

Mike


----------

